# passer a ubuntu



## Floriant (23 Juillet 2020)

bonjour
jai un macbook A1181 de 2009 avec le core 2 duo 2ghz 4go de ram et un sud 128go. je suis sous el capitan et mon pc galère sous safari j'ai suivi les instructions sur le forum avec onyx nettoyage pote thermique mais j'ai impression que rien ne fait donc je me demander si le fait de passer sous linux ne lui donnerai pas un petit coup de jeune ?


----------



## mokuchley (24 Juillet 2020)

bonjour,

 Avez vous testé d'autre naviguateur ; brave, firefox, opera...il me semble avoir entendu que firefox pouvait travailler avec des anciens OS


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juillet 2020)

Floriant a dit:


> jai un macbook A1181 de 2009


Il y a huit modèles A1181 : quel est ton modèle de Mac (menu pomme / A propos de ce Mac) ?
Si tu as bien un early 2009, ta machine supporte 6 Go de Ram (200-pin PC2-5300 (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM).

Poste des copies d'écran du Moniteur d'activité / onglet Processeur (Toutes les opérations - classement des process par % décroissant) et onglet Mémoire quand ta machine rame.


----------



## Floriant (25 Juillet 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Avez vous testé d'autre naviguateur ; brave, firefox, opera...il me semble avoir entendu que firefox pouvait travailler avec des anciens OS


Je vais test Firefox pour voir ce que cela donne


----------



## Floriant (25 Juillet 2020)

C’est celui là mon MacBook, je devais passer à 6go mais actuellement les prix des barrettes de 4 sont cher


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu as bien un early 2009





Floriant a dit:


> C’est celui là mon MacBook, je devais passer à 6go mais actuellement les prix des barrettes de 4 sont cher


OK, donc bien un early 2009.

Et quel est le problème avec Safari ? As tu des extensions dans Safari ? Si oui, désactive les, pour voir.


----------



## Floriant (25 Juillet 2020)

Safari bouffe toute ma ram j’ai 0 extension. Je démarre avec 1,6 go de mémoire caché. Le cpu monte à 81 degrés avec safari du coup les ventilo sont souvent dans les 6000 tours la batterie se vide rapidement du coup


----------



## MrTom (25 Juillet 2020)

Hello
Quel est le comportement avec Firefox du coup ?

Peux-tu nous fournir ça comme demandé :


Sly54 a dit:


> Poste des copies d'écran du Moniteur d'activité / onglet Processeur (Toutes les opérations - classement des process par % décroissant) et onglet Mémoire quand ta machine rame.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juillet 2020)

Floriant a dit:


> Le cpu monte à 81 degrés avec safari du coup les ventilo sont souvent dans les 6000 tours


Vu que tu as une vieille machine, n'hésite pas à l'ouvrir et y enlever la poussière !


----------

